# Selected to receive my degrees!



## BenRW (Jun 5, 2019)

After quite the anxious and exciting period of meeting members of the Lodge - and waiting to hear regarding my petition - I received a much pleasant and welcoming message today.

I have been selected to receive my degrees and must admit while sitting at work my co-workers must think I am losing my marbles (Which normally likely crosses their minds anyway) -  I cannot stop smiling! 

Red Wing Lodge 8 in Minnesota.

I look forward to the path and being more involved here as well!


----------



## Adrian Martinez (Jun 5, 2019)

Exciting times lay ahead!


----------



## BenRW (Jun 5, 2019)

So it seems! I first made attempts many years ago and I know I wasn't ready. Now I am, and very excited.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 5, 2019)

Congratulations on your preferment!  I am certain you will enjoy the journey ahead and I look forward to being able to call you "Brother."


----------



## BenRW (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you! I look forward to it as well.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 5, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## bro.william (Jun 6, 2019)

Well done, sir.  If you've come in at the moment you're ready – it took me about 15 years from first contact before I really wanted it enough to ask – then you're in the right place.  It's a wonderful journey through the degrees (craft and otherwise), and your thirst for it is what really makes it the experience it is.


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 7, 2019)

Enjoy your experience and congratulations


----------



## Winter (Jun 7, 2019)

Congratulations. I hope your journey is as wonderful as mine has been these many years.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Jun 9, 2019)

Relax. Listen. Enjoy !

And just remember any Degree in Freemasonry just does not mark obtaining something, but the start of something new..


----------

